# Cape Town Vapeshops?



## jguile415 (20/12/15)

Hey guys! I'm in Cape Town for the week and keen to check out some of the vape shops my home town has to offer... any suggestions?


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (20/12/15)

jguile415 said:


> Hey guys! I'm in Cape Town for the week and keen to check out some of the vape shops my home town has to offer... any suggestions?



There are 3 vapemobs, 1 in kenilworth another in claremont and lastly 1 in town on long street.


----------



## Wyvern (20/12/15)

If you find any let me know. Besides vape mob I have found only one other and they are not really worth mentioning. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

jguile415 said:


> Hey guys! I'm in Cape Town for the week and keen to check out some of the vape shops my home town has to offer... any suggestions?



Northern Suburbs= Vapemob durban rd bellville
Southern Suburbs=Vapemob rosmead av Kenilworth.
Thats all Im aware of that arent inhouse brands only like Twisp and Vape Africa.


----------



## jguile415 (20/12/15)

Visited vapemob last time I was here... not a fan of their juices. Was hoping to find some other local stuff


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

jguile415 said:


> Visited vapemob last time I was here... not a fan of their juices. Was hoping to find some other local stuff


They are all web presence mainly.


----------



## andro (20/12/15)

is a new kiosk under the staircase close to dischem at canal walk, plenty mods etc . dont know prices because i asked about orion juice and was 280 , so just left .


----------



## Wyvern (20/12/15)

This is the one I spoke of - https://www.facebook.com/TheVapeStationSA/ They at least have some of Vapour mountains juices in stock
The rest as fas as I know are all online shops - this is the problem in the cape and I have to admit I will only go to vape mob in an emergency and not for juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (20/12/15)

andro said:


> is a new kiosk under the staircase close to dischem at canal walk, plenty mods etc . dont know prices because i asked about orion juice and was 280 , so just left .


Nice! I will check them out! Was that the 30 or 50ml Orion bottles? The Vapeshop in umhlanga sells 50ml bottles for R280


----------



## andro (20/12/15)

Not sure but looked like a 30 ml . Nice stock anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (21/12/15)

andro said:


> Not sure but looked like a 30 ml . Nice stock anyway


Its 50ml bottles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## jguile415 (21/12/15)

Keyaam said:


> Its 50ml bottles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then i'll definitely be paying them a visit today


----------



## Cespian (21/12/15)

andro said:


> is a new kiosk under the staircase close to dischem at canal walk, plenty mods etc . dont know prices because i asked about orion juice and was 280 , so just left .



Hey

I saw this shop yesterday afternoon. Didn't have chance to check out what stock they have and their prices, however, I did catch the name. It is called VapeShop ( http://vapeshop.co.za ). 

@jguile415 I suggest checking out the VapeMob stores in Kenilworth and Claremont. Besides for the stores being quite small in Long Street (CBD) and Bellville, I found that (especially Long Street) has limited stock. 
Hope you have a pleasant time in the MotherCity!


----------



## jguile415 (21/12/15)

Cespian said:


> Hey
> 
> I saw this shop yesterday afternoon. Didn't have chance to check out what stock they have and their prices, however, I did catch the name. It is called VapeShop ( http://vapeshop.co.za ).
> 
> ...


Yeah! I've been to the Vapeshops at gateway mall and melrose arch, they have a very nice selection of juices and reasonable prices so will definitely be popping in there! Vapemob... not so much.


----------



## Cespian (21/12/15)

jguile415 said:


> Yeah! I've been to the Vapeshops at gateway mall and melrose arch, they have a very nice selection of juices and reasonable prices so will definitely be popping in there! Vapemob... not so much.



Cool, This Vapeshop is a little kiosk underneath the elevator, but it seems like they have a few bar stools of some sort to chill and Vape a little there (I stand under correction, but I believe you can Vape inside Canal Walk [might just want to confirm with a more informed person]). Have fun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (21/12/15)

Cespian said:


> Hey
> 
> I saw this shop yesterday afternoon. Didn't have chance to check out what stock they have and their prices, however, I did catch the name. It is called VapeShop ( http://vapeshop.co.za ).
> 
> ...


thanks for that . just checked the website and look cool price as well are ok with the convenience of having a physical shop ...actually in the same mall i work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jguile415 (21/12/15)

Didn't have a chance to get to canal walk today so I decided to give vapemob one more chance... bought their frapachino intense in 6mg for R150... it's just as horrible as the rest of their flavours that i've tried. Even the Liqua coffee kicks the crap out of it. That will be the last time I visit them. Gonna pick up some proper juices tomorrow from Vapeshop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (21/12/15)

jguile415 said:


> Didn't have a chance to get to canal walk today so I decided to give vapemob one more chance... bought their frapachino intense in 6mg for R150... it's just as horrible as the rest of their flavours that i've tried. Even the Liqua coffee kicks the crap out of it. That will be the last time I visit them. Gonna pick up some proper juices tomorrow from Vapeshop



Im not fond of their juices either. Tastes very soapy to me (in desperate times I have taken their Papa Smurf and that was the only one I found vapable despite having a slight Mielie Meal after taste). 

The very reason I DIY. 

Hope you come right with adaquate juice bro.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jguile415 (21/12/15)

Cespian said:


> Im not fond of their juices either. Tastes very soapy to me (in desperate times I have taken their Papa Smurf and that was the only one I found vapable despite having a slight Mielie Meal after taste).
> 
> The very reason I DIY.
> 
> Hope you come right with adaquate juice bro.


Thanks dude! Vapeshop will definitely have what I need  I don't have the patience to DIY but my wife seems pretty keen to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (21/12/15)

You can also place an order with juicy Joe's online. They deliver same day in the Cape. I have used them for that before

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (21/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> You can also place an order with juicy Joe's online. They deliver same day in the Cape. I have used them for that before
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I like going into shops and checking the stuff out, i'm old fashioned like that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/15)

jguile415 said:


> Didn't have a chance to get to canal walk today so I decided to give vapemob one more chance... bought their frapachino intense in 6mg for R150... it's just as horrible as the rest of their flavours that i've tried. Even the Liqua coffee kicks the crap out of it. That will be the last time I visit them. Gonna pick up some proper juices tomorrow from Vapeshop



Hi @jguile415 - in VapeMob's defence, they do bring in some really top notch imported liquids
Granted, the imported juices are not economical for daily workhorse vaping but some of them are extremely good. My favourite tobacco is Witchers Brew Blackbird. Stunning juice. 

Have you tried any of these imported ones from Vapemob?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (21/12/15)

jguile415 said:


> I like going into shops and checking the stuff out, i'm old fashioned like that


I prefer it as well, unfortunately we are not that lucky yet  But at least you can go taste vapour mountain's goodies at the other one I linked


----------



## Justin223 (21/12/15)

Their imported juices are really top notch quality.

I stopped by their Tygervally branch this afternoon to stock up on some Beard Vape Co #5 and I am loving it.

They do however have issues with stock, I have been unable to get a few imported brands at 3mg. Even though their head branch (The one that facilitates online orders) has stock. 

They are still very convenient to pop into this time of year when some of the online stores have closed for the festive season.


----------



## jguile415 (21/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @jguile415 - in VapeMob's defence, they do bring in some really top notch imported liquids
> Granted, the imported juices are not economical for daily workhorse vaping but some of them are extremely good. My favourite tobacco is Witchers Brew Blackbird. Stunning juice.
> 
> Have you tried any of these imported ones from Vapemob?


I can get great imported juice from the majority of the vendors out there.. but why should I? 90% of the local juices are as good and at half the price  most of the other vendors out there stock their particular brand and other locally made juices, vapemob don't. They stock their own crappy juices and expensive imported stuff.


----------



## Silver (21/12/15)

jguile415 said:


> I can get great imported juice from the majority of the vendors out there.. but why should I? 90% of the local juices are as good and at half the price  most of the other vendors out there stock their particular brand and other locally made juices, vapemob don't. They stock their own crappy juices and expensive imported stuff.



I hear you
Agreed on the international juices - i vape very little of them nowadays
I see what you are saying that VMob dont stock other quality local juices
Ah well, hopefully they will realise that and start stocking some great local lines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (21/12/15)

Silver said:


> I hear you
> Agreed on the international juices - i vape very little of them nowadays
> I see what you are saying that VMob dont stock other quality local juices
> Ah well, hopefully they will realise that and start stocking some great local lines


I hope so too! The shop's themselves look amazing inside and they stock some great gear they just need a nice selection of local joose

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (21/12/15)

My biggest hope is that they just wake up a bit and offer a better quality service, I have gone into the tygervalley branch a few times and you stand there watching the staff make their coils and wait till they are ready to speak to you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (21/12/15)

https://www.facebook.com/WetWicks/?fref=ts

Just found these guys


----------



## Vapington (22/12/15)

Vapeshop is now in Canal Walk


----------



## Wyvern (22/12/15)

I decided to go have a look at the Vapeshop in Canal walk - its a small kiosk with really awesome people working there. Some decent juices - they need to stock more local stuff - Local is tog lekker! Some prices are a bit high, but at least I was impressed with the fact that they seemed to know their stuff, (high prices are unfortunately a side effect of being in Canal Walk - I know what rental space costs there). But at the very least we finally have a shop with staff who likes to chat, willing to help, and who let me play with the mods  At least I know now where to go in an emergency if I can't wait for juice or if I need a tank asap. I was also very impressed with how busy it was, constantly people having a look and a chat and they gave great advice. 

All I would want to see there now is some more local juice and they will be set to take the cape by storm. VapeMob can learn a lot from these guys.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ernest (23/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> I decided to go have a look at the Vapeshop in Canal walk - its a small kiosk with really awesome people working there. Some decent juices - they need to stock more local stuff - Local is tog lekker! Some prices are a bit high, but at least I was impressed with the fact that they seemed to know their stuff, (high prices are unfortunately a side effect of being in Canal Walk - I know what rental space costs there). But at the very least we finally have a shop with staff who likes to chat, willing to help, and who let me play with the mods  At least I know now where to go in an emergency if I can't wait for juice or if I need a tank asap. I was also very impressed with how busy it was, constantly people having a look and a chat and they gave great advice.
> 
> All I would want to see there now is some more local juice and they will be set to take the cape by storm. VapeMob can learn a lot from these guys.


Unfortunately I did not have the same experience at Vapeshop in Canal Walk, but had excellent service from Vape mob in Durbanville. Vape mob stores are more expensive than some online stores, but you have to consider rent etc. I will visit them again. However, I paid Vapeshop a visit in Canal walk for some batteries and new exactly what I was looking for, but they tried their best to sell me something else. Then when I insisted on getting the Sony VTC4's they tried to sell me Samsung's telling me they were re-wrapped Sony's. I eventually got two Sony VTC4's from them, but will not bother going there again.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/12/15)

Ernest said:


> Unfortunately I did not have the same experience at Vapeshop in Canal Walk, but had excellent service from Vape mob in Durbanville. Vape mob stores are more expensive than some online stores, but you have to consider rent etc. I will visit them again. However, I paid Vapeshop a visit in Canal walk for some batteries and new exactly what I was looking for, but they tried their best to sell me something else. Then when I insisted on getting the Sony VTC4's they tried to sell me Samsung's telling me they were re-wrapped Sony's. I eventually got two Sony VTC4's from them, but will not bother going there again.



I agree with @Ernest I went looking for evod coils that they had online but not in stock at the kiosk, was told that theyre plastic tanks anyway and I should buy some pyrex doodah they showed me. Then I got thrown dead with different "juice charts" ( a range on A4 plastic sandwiched). Long story short, they excell in the sales dept, they even asked me if I was wanting to upgrade and what I was presently using, but they seem to have the _Henry Ford sales method, "_*you dont know what you want until we tell you".*
I find the staff at Vapemob bellville much more customer centric, they give you a good listen and then suggest something based on your divulging.
In defense of the staff at Vapeshop, they probably get tons of folk who dont have a clue and dont know what they want, in that case their sales strategy is ace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/12/15)

It might have also been because we stopped by late, aka after 6pm and it was quieter so they were chatting away with us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

